# Danish(?): Lyric from "Ramund hin unge"



## CrazyArcher

Hello vikings 

I'm digging a band called Tyr from Faroe Islands, and they performed this song at one of their albums. However, I've seen lyrics that contain one more verse which wasn't included in Tyr's cover, for some reason. I have English translation of the song, with an exception of that last verse. Can anyone help me with that?  

Kære Ramund, du lade mig leve,
jeg så omend aldrig din lige.
Min yngste datter vil jeg dig give,
samt halvparten af mit rige."

And one more (probably odd) question: what's the laguage of this song? Is it mainland-Danish or Faroese?


----------



## madshov

Something like this:

Dear Ramund, you let me live,
even though I never saw your equal (peer)
My youngest daughter I will give you,
and half my kingdom. 

It is Danish, but old fashioned.


----------



## Lingvisten

Hi

I don't know which version Tyr is playing, the one with 7 verses, or the one with 23. If you only know of the one with 7, you should read the long version. Go to www.skjaldesang.dk, the text is situated at _sange -> R -> Ramund hin unge - den lange version._


----------



## CrazyArcher

First of all, thank you very much.

Tyr play a short version - well, recording 23 verses will obviously be too much for a rock-themed song!  I still have a few more questions.

I looked at the long version and found a few differences between what's written there and what's played on the record. Most are just changes in orthography, which is understandible, but there's one difference in wording I'd like to ask about. What's the difference between "jætter" and "trolde"? Is one variant a more archaic one or somehing?

Another question is about photics. On the record I can hear that many consonants written as voiced ones are pronounced unvoiced, like Ramun_*t*_, un_*k*_e or be*t*re. Is it characteristic Danish pronounciation, or it comes from Faroese origin of the band?


----------



## Lingvisten

"Jætter" is more archaic. It's most often associated with norse mythology, while "trolde" is associated with the later folk beliefs. Both words are in use today, but the creatures they are referring to are associated with to different historic periods. Since Ramund, supposedly a warior of Rolf Krakes hird, is associated with the viking age or the age of migration, "jætte" would probably be the most correct word.

If the name Ramund has a pronounced d or t in the end, it is probably due to the Faroese origin. The d in the danish pronounciatin of Ramund is silent.

regards
from Denmark


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

>>Another question is about photics. On the record I can hear that many consonants written as voiced ones are pronounced unvoiced, like Ramun_*t*_, un_*k*_e or be*t*re. Is it characteristic Danish pronounciation, or it comes from Faroese origin of the band?<<

Regarding the pronunciation of Ramund, I'd agree with Lingvisten that the d should be silent, but I wouldn't really look down upon anyone (Danes, Faroese or others) pronouncing it  But it probably has to do with their Faroese origin...

With "unke" and "betre" I assume you mean "unge" and "bedre". If they pronounce the words as you have written it's definitely a Faroese accent. The correct pronunciation of the (-ng-) in "unge" can be difficult for speakers of other languages and only pure Danes are able to make the soft d in "bedre"  (or at least it takes a lot of practice... As a matter of fact I know a faroese girl who can!)

Glædelig jul!

Ps: Just checked out the song on Youtube! Pretty cool!... But they do a lot of stuff that sounds seriously Faroese! For example you don't roll the r's in Standard Danish (or whatever you would call it). But I have to say that it's a cool accent


----------



## CrazyArcher

@Andreas: Yes, that's what I meant. You made it clear for me now.  In fact, when I heard that they sing a Danish song with such a clear pronunciation, I started to suppose it was due to Faroese accent, because the little Danish I've heard sounded like complete mess!


----------



## Jónurin

The Danish Týr sing is the old Faroese version of Danish, from a time without radio and television, which meant that few people knew how to pronounce Danish properly. This resulted in a Danish dialect called "gøtu-danskt". I'm not sure why it's called this.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Okay, that explains a lot... The Faroese people I know personally and the ones I hear speaking Danish on TV from time to time are much, much better at pronouncing Danish than what you hear on this song... I'm guessing they are singing this way to make it sound more dramatic and vikingish  

Ps: Interesting to have a Faroese person around! Welcome to the forum and I hope that you stay...


----------

